# breathable food wrap



## rogue01 (Jan 25, 2011)

Howdy everyone.

This is my first post here officially but I've lurked (and learned) for quite a while now. Anyway, here's my question. What's the best material to use when transporting hot food cooked at a commissary kitchen to be transported off site? (I hesitate to use the word "best" because it's so ambiguous but...) For instance, let's say it's fried chicken. Obviously wrapping a hotel pan in plastic wrap will trap the steam creating soggy chicken within only a few moments. Would it be better to wrap the pan with a perforated kraft paper to allow some of the steam to escape? The cambros have their own steam release valve and certainly won't allow the temperature to fall off during transport so...how do you combat this when forced to cook off site? (I also realize that the best alternative would be to come up with something that you wouldnt have to worry about but sometimes folks want what they want, right?)

Thanks so much for taking the time.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Each product is different. As you say anything deep fried a no no gets soggy. Foil in some cases works, brown paper or even parchment . > Bakeries have same problem, example Entenmans uses a different type plastic window depnding on product in the box.. Some Is PVC some cellophane some plain vinyl. Each product calls for different amounts of air and humidity.There is a code on their box that tells you the type used,


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Transporting fried chicken or fried anything and keeping it crisp and hot.....I fry on site or buy it near by or have it delivered close as possible to service.  OR better yet sell "picnic chicken" which is cold or room temp.


----------

